# Finally Got One Of My Omega Grail Watches



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Well, as you all probably know I am a bit of an Omega nut, I have bought and sold loads over the last few years, building up a bit of a collection of some of the rarer examples of the Omega rare. My main passion is the electronics but there are a few mecahnicals that really take my fancy, amongst them the 321/861 Chronograph ranges and some of the Seamaster divers, I have had most of the SM200 and SM120 range at some point or another, I also have a ploprof but have long hankered after another, so without further ado:










Original 1965 box










With original 1965 contents










So you have probably guessed it, it is a first generation (although third installment) Seamaster 300, 165.014










Original 7912 bracelet and just that amazing dial and hand set










Finally close up of the gorgeous patina dial and hands

The watch is stunning and I think you will agree pretty superbly original! Although it is missing it's original bezel insert, I have a contact in Italy who can remake the original resin inserts, thankfully I had a spare bezel I ought some time back so it has gone off to him to have a replacement insert made, it will be here in four weeks!

Had a lot of help from a very good mate (you know who you are) getting this one, but I am really really chuffed with it!

Watch this space for pics with new bezel and insert

Cheers Tom


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Lovely Tom, really lovely.

Dave .......................


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent pictures of a stunning watch


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow what a beauty Tom, well done mate 

Cant wait to see this with the bezel in place


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys

Yeah it has been a real challenge finding a good one, I didn't mind which gen it was (2913, 14755, 165013 etc) but it had to be a first series and if possible not a franken!

Jon, yeah, I am really looking forward to getting the bezel back! apparently the guy in Italy does the bezels to the original specs but by hand, which involved laying layers of clear resin, the black resin, the number application then more clear resin, apparently it takes the equivalent full days work to do each one but over the course of a few weeks! Really nice that those artisan craftsman are still out there!

I just love the ageing on the dial and hands, looks superb!

Cheers Tom


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's superb Tom, can't wait to see it with the bezel insert :yes:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom, it would be wonderful to see that process happening, very cool mate


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Fantastic. The dial and hands look absolutely perfect.

Can't wait to see it all bezelled up


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hi all
> 
> some of the rarer examples of the Omega rare.
> 
> Cheers Tom


Need i say anything....!!!..... :lol:

Lovely mate...i know that has fulfilled a long quest.....look forward to seeing it when you finally break through the east to west divide again..


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

WOW Thats really nice! Good luck with it


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Stunning! Please post pics when it's complete.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Tom,

That is a stunner and another of the watches on my "wanted list", the dial and handset are superb.

What is the diameter of the watch without crown?

Wear and enjoy, you can't go wrong with a vintage Omega.... :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice arrival.

Looks amazing as it is so cant wait to see what it looks like with the new insert


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps

Neal, I will check tonight, what I will say is it is larger than you think it will be and really very pleasant to wear!

I am loving the watch, those of you who have know me for a while know that I am a bit of a dolphin and tend to fall in and out of love with watches as the wind changes, but this one is a really special watch! I havent taken it off since friday, it is just so nice to wear, understated but truly a vintage gem!

It is a step away from my usual 1970's bling (ploprof, vader, CQ, MQ's etc) but makes a really refreshing change, ironically it is also a 1965 model (one of the last of these SM300's produced before the case and bezel change over), two months later than my 105003 Speedmaster! All I need now is a nice 65 rail master to complete my early Omega tool watch series!

My only critisim is TBH it feels a bit weak on the 7912 but I don't have a huge affection for these early Omega bracelets, but, it was what it should have had so I am please I have it! I think the problem is with the early bracelets of this type that they feel a little 'light weight' and I worry about them busting! That said I probably wont go diving in it! ha ha ha

See below a picture of the complete re insert, as you can see it is indentical to the orignial 2913 bezels, it is even lipped and sit concave! Really impressive work, not cheap though :cry2: but I guess it is true that you get what you pay for!










Couple of weeks and the watch will be complete!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Su-blooming-perb Tom!

You must treat us to some group-shot pictures of your wonderful collection one day!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Su-blooming-perb Tom!
> 
> You must treat us to some group-shot pictures of your wonderful collection one day!


Hi mate

yeah I was thinking the same the other night, I haven't had any group shot pics in over a year and the collection has changed so much since then!

TBH it has thinned down a lot over the last six months, at one point after christmas I was running at well over 20 Omega's, now it is 14 keepers and three I am selling (CQ and F300 Lobsters and one of my F2,4's as they simply are not getting worn :cry2: )

I have been really trying to find a nice dive as a more wearable alternative to my Ploprof!

Like you (about the same time) I bought a Rolex Sea Dweller, it was a superb watch but Omega got their claws in to me early on and I just didn't gel with it at all! I have also had a whole range of early 70's Omega SM120's and SM200's (including a SHOM) and again non of them really did it for me, I think for the most part becuase they where the same period as the PloProf and felt a little unsubstantial in comparison!

The SM300 is totally differnt, it's vintage appeal makes it much more plesant to wear and it is in a differnet league to the Ploprof, it is more (for me) like a nice vintage dress watch, it is a big watch but I doesn't feel 'bling' like some of the others in my collection!

Esther put it quite well the other night, she said 'I bet it has had an interesting life' LOL

Cheers Tom

Cheers Tom


----------



## Fredrik (Swe) (May 18, 2008)

Very nice Tom!

YouÂ´ve got a really nice collection of Omegas! Can't wait to see it with the new bezel.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only just caught this thread, that really is lovely Tom :yes:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well chaps, after a couple months I have finally got news that my Bezel will be finished this week and fingers crossed be here next week sometime, I am SOO excited!

To add to that I also got my hands on a replacement bezel missing insert so am wearing the watch again 

Watch this space, pics to follow soon


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't wait


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking forward to it. As you know, I love the older Omega divers myself


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Tom - my SM300 is my all time favourite so can't wait either...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Can't wait to see this, should be great!

Mark


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Missed this back in June for some reason. Huge congrats mate, that's one beautiful piece and Im looking forward to seeing the pick with bezel in situ.

1965 is my birth year too but I doubt I could afford this if you ever decided to sell it.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, it is finally here chaps, excuse the pics, they are snapped with my compact but I will get the DLR and Macro lens form work this weekend!

I think you will agree, although it was long in the coming and hard on the pocket, the bezel restoration looks simply superb! I have compared it to an original bezel and all I can say is it is 100% identical, down to the curvature of the insert and the detail of the numbers!! Superb work and true craftsmanship!



















Better shots to follow at the weekend!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

Oh yeh... :wub:


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Compliments, a really beautiful watch !

Great work on the bezel: please can you let me know the contact point of you bezel maker in Italy ? I could have some work for him ...

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, of course I the bezel was done by a chap called Aldo who runs a company called milwatchmaker and his email address is the same @gmail.com

The workmanship is outstanding, it's simply that good, I have compared it to the original and they are identical, down to the way the numbers are printed! I am really chuffed with the results.

I would say it takes a little time to get them done and the work isn't cheap but it is worth every penny!

Cheers Tom


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

That's absolutely lovely and far nicer than the Rolex Subs of the era that people seem to think are so important. I'd imagine this is far rarer relatively speaking as well??

Best Regards,

David.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

JudgeBaxter said:


> That's absolutely lovely and far nicer than the Rolex Subs of the era that people seem to think are so important. I'd imagine this is far rarer relatively speaking as well??
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> David.


Hi David

Yes I agree, I have a mate who owns a 'bond' rolex sub be bought of all places from a pawnbroker in Lincoln last year for Â£800! IMHO the SM300 is a much nicer watch and much more 'understated' in the collectors world! The Rolex (whilst amazing to handle one in the flesh) felt a little lack luster and seem 'flimsy' in comparison to the SM300! I am really pleased with this one, I love the fact it is one of the later (65) transitional models, still using the 2913 case and bezel but with the later 165.024 dial and hands!

Thanks for the compliment

Tom


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Tom, I found the watchmaker website and already saved it ... :thumbsup:

The pics of your bezel and whole watch are well present there ...

Regards,

Engi


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great result Tom


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

That is painfully beautiful - fantastic watch, congratulations 

I think this may well be in my top three all-time favourite watches and an absolute grail if only I could get a hold of one.... :wub:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Some better pics chaps, enjoy, I think it looks pretty cool on Nato? :


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Beautiful.....can't describe it any other way. I think its looks good on the Nato.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't touch that dial! Very nice, the tritium paint looks like it's decayed evenly and it is much more authentic than a new dial 

Bond nato suits it well!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Stunning!!

Mark


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Blummin lovely. Just lovely :wub:

You lucky boy.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous Tom. :wub:

It must have made your day to have it back together and 100% again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb.....Looks great


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps

Yeah I was chuffed to bits to finally get it back together and complete! Although I'm pleased with the pics it looks so much better in the flesh, particularly the dial! The bezel is the icing on the cake! As you can see from the pics, the bezel is just perfect, I have compared it to the correct original bezel and there is no distinguishable differnce

Really pleased

Cheers Tom


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well, as you all probably know I am a bit of an Omega nut, I have bought and sold loads over the last few years, building up a bit of a collection of some of the rarer examples of the Omega rare. My main passion is the electronics but there are a few mecahnicals that really take my fancy, amongst them the 321/861 Chronograph ranges and some of the Seamaster divers, I have had most of the SM200 and SM120 range at some point or another, I also have a ploprof but have long hankered after another, so without further ado:
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning dial and hands - I love them :thumbup: However - perversely - I think I prefer it with the bracelet and without the bezel :jawdrop:

I know that probably makes me a minority of one but for me the dial stands out more on its own 

Anyway what do I know







Wear it and enjoy it which I'm sure you will :cheers:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


I know what you men about the bracelet, the problem is, with the early 1506/1039 etc the bracelets are very flimsy and really not made IMHO to take daily wear and tear! But I do wear it with the bracelet too :thumbup:


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Gorgeous, one of my favourites.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Fantastic condition watch and a lovely find complete with the original case.

Enjoy - Neil


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

:drool: that's fantastic, good job it's not from 67 or i'd be biting your hand off!


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Totally amazing and the dial is a classic gem! Enjoy that one!


----------

